# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Spinouts - was mache ich falsch???

## RacerJ

Servus,

ich surfe seit einem reichlichem Jahr und fahre ein Tabou Rocket 69 mit 125 l und der originalen 46 Finne, dazu meist ein 7,5er oder 6,0er Segel. Ich wiege 70 Kilo, kann Schlaufenfahren, Trapezfahren und bin am ben der Powerhalse.

Nachdem ich die Phase der hufigen Schleuderstrze berwunden habe, bin ich nun in einer der hufigen Spinouts, vorallem in berpowerten Situationen. Was mache ich eventuell verkehrt?

Auerdem habe ich ein zweites Problem, wenn der rechte Fuss vorn steht habe ich das Segel im Gleichgewich wenn ich im Tapeztampen hnge. Wenn jedoch der Linke vorn steht, habe ich oftmals Zug nach vorn links obwohl die Tampen auf beiden Seiten an gleicher Stelle montiert sind. Was mache ich falsch??

Ich freue mich auf Eure hilfreichen Hinweise.

Danke vorab

Euer RacerJ

----------


## TomFlensburg

Finne mehr von oben belasten, als von der Seite. Also das Board nicht so sehr seitlich wegdruecken.

Kleineres Segel nehmen. Wenn Du ueberpowert zu sehr an der Segelhand ziehst fuehrt das leicht zum Spinout.

Zu den Tampen:
Deine Koerperposition wird wohl nicht gleich sein auf beiden Seiten. Vielleicht ist es auch nur der Trapezhaken, der nicht mittig ist. Oder Du faehrst verschiedene Kurse.

----------


## olli1111

Huhu!

Schreib doch bitte mal was zu den Bedingungen: welches Segel fhrst Du bei wieviel Wind? Wann passieren hier die spinouts?
Wie lang sind Deine Tampen und wie hoch ist der Gabelbaum angeschlagen?

Alleine die Gabelhhe kann hier schon Wunder bewirkten. Auf welchen Kursen zum Wind hast Du die spinouts?

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## RacerJ

Hallo Oliver,

also meist fahre ich ein 7,5er Segel bei unterer bis oberer 4. Die Spinouts passieren meist auf halb- oder leichtem Amwindkurs. Die Gabel ist ca. in Brustwarzenhhe ;-) und die Tampen sind relativ lang eingestellt. Wenn es leicht berpowert ist, sind die Spinouts am hufigsten.

Kann schon sein, dass ich das Brett zu sehr mit den Fen wegdrcke. Aber ich weiss nicht so recht, wie ich die Finne mehr von oben belasten soll, denn wenn ich aufrechter stehe habe ich dem Segeldruck nicht mehr viel entgegen zu setzen und fliege ab.

Ich hoffe auf weitere sachdienliche Hinweise.

Danke euer RacerJ

----------


## olli1111

@RJ: was Du schreibst, ist ja schon mal sehr informativ.
Lange Tampen sind des Racers Feind. Zwar gibt viel Feind auch viel Ehr, aber leider - in diesem Fall - auch mglicherweise vermehrt spinouts. Dadurch, dass die Tampen lang sind, musst Du Dein Krpergewicht weit nach auen bringen, um das Segel dicht und aufrecht zu halten. Die Konsequenz ist eine starke seitliche Belastung der Finne, da Dein Krper dann weiter nach auen - unten hngt, als bei krzeren Tampen. Hier findest Du auch schon einen Teil der Erklrung, die du suchst, um Dein Gewicht mehr ber das Brett bringen zu knnen. Stell die Tampen schrittweise immer krzer ein, dann wandert Dein Gewicht auch vermehrt ber das Brett, weil Du aufrechter stehst; schneller wirst Du dadurch brigens auch.
Ein anderer Punkt ist Deine Gewichtsverlagerung. Auf Am Wind - Kursen kannst Du (wenn Du es noch nicht tust) die Schultern und verstrkt die Hfte nach vorn, Richtung Bug eindrehen und dadurch mehr Gewicht Richtung Mastfu bringen. Wenn Du am Wind am Mast vorbei gucken kannst, machst Du es richtig! Das Brett luft dadurch etwas flacher und hat dadurch eine lngere aktive Wasserlinie. Die hemmt dann ihrerseits die seitliche Abdrift etwas mehr, was die Finne wiederum entlastet. Wichtig dabei ist aber, darauf zu achten, dass man mehr Gewicht auf dem vorderen Fu hlt, als auf dem hinteren.
Eine weitere Mglichkeit ist es, den Gabelbaum in Schulterhhe zu fahren. Auch dadurch bringst Du mehr Krpergewicht ber das Brett - die relative Tampenlnge verringert sich dabei zustzlich - so dass  Du sie zunchst nicht einmal krzer einstellen musst.

Wenn Du die Sachen ausprobierst, bin ich mir sicher, dass sich Deine spinouts auf diesen Kursen sprbar reduzieren werden.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## ADABEI

Nur weil es gerade (dazwischen) passt !
Als (noch) ngebterer Fahrer geht der Weg an lnger eingestellten Tampen wohl nicht vorbei, oder ?

Liebe Gre

----------


## olli1111

Huhu ADABEI!

Doch klar kommst Du daran vorbei. Einfach versuchsweise immer weiter krzen und so an krzere Tampenlngen rantasten (Schlaufenfahren ist natrlich Voraussetzung, wenn man nicht unntig Schleuderstrze provozieren mchte). 

@RacerJ: Was mir noch eingefallen ist... Die Finne ist aber nicht beschdigt, etwa durch Grundkontakt? Das knnte auch ein Auslser sein.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## RacerJ

Also die Finne ist bis auf ein paar unvermeidbare Kratzer tip top.

Vielen Dank euch erstmal fr die guten Tipps, sind wirklich nachvollziehbare Dinge dabei, die ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren werde. Ich bemerke es ja selbst, dass ich das Brett oft
sehr seitlich belaste. Werd als erstes mal die Tampen krzer stellen und den Gabelbaum auf Brusthhe belassen, denn je hher der Gabelbaum angebracht wird desto mehr Speed aber auch weniger Kontrolle.

Noch eine Frage habe ich. Hab mal gehrt, dass eine krzere Finne auch Abhilfe schaffen knnte, stimmt das und was sollte ich mir dann fr eine Gre holen? Original ist eine 46er dran - wrde da 42 cm schon Sinn machen???

Danke

Euer RacerJ

----------


## olli1111

Ich wrde die Finne einfach mal lassen. Dass eine krzere Finne hier Abhilfe schaffen knnte, wird mir nicht klar, es sei denn, Du fhrst immer stark berpowert und in sehr kabbeligen Bedingungen. Dann knnte es sein, dass eine kleinere Finne dem Brettheck weniger Lift verschafft.  Die kleinere Finne kann bei 'nicht optimaler' Fahrtechnik generell aber weniger Druck aufnehmen und wird noch frher ausbrechen als die grere.
Etwas, das Du auf alle Flle noch versuchen kannst, ist, den Mastfu weiter vorn zu montieren - auch das entlastet das Heck. Zunchst wrde ich aber an der Tampenlnge feilen, das Gewicht vom hinteren auf den vorderen Fu bringen und so das Heck entlasten.
Wenn Du Am Wind fhrst, hast Du bei richtiger Technik das Gefhl, dass dein hinterer Fu eher an der Schlaufe zieht, als dass er die Kante zu belastet.
Die Tabou Finnen sind nicht gerade weich, bieten eigentlich viel Fhrung. Ich fahre mein 9.4er Segel zeitweilig auch mit ner 44er Finne. Die spinouts kassiere ich dann nur, wenn ich keine Kraft mehr habe, um sauber zu fahren und zu viel Druck auf das Heck bringe. Ein 52er Finne beseitigt dann das Problem (Die kann mein C145 mit fettem Heck und Deep Tuttle Box allerdings auch handlen). Es liegt aber trotzdem an meiner unsauberen Fahrtechnik bei overpower, weil ich mde werde. Vorher tritt das Problem nicht auf. An Deiner Stelle wrde ich auch da ansetzen.
Ansonsten ist natrlich ein kleineres Segel immer eine Option - aber wie gesagt, nur, wenn Du stark berpowert bist.

----------


## Doktor_Chaos

Also ich hatte das Problem auch eine ganze Zeit. Als ich die Fuschlaufen dann nach auen montiert habe, statt innen, waren die Probleme weg. Meinesterachtens lag das bei mir auch daran, dass ich zu groe Segel fr zu kleinen Finnen gefahren habe, oder den falschen Kurs (zu nah am Wind) fuhr. Manchmal lag es auch an den Strmungsverhltnissen. Die stndigen Spinouts zu kontrollieren brachten mich allerdings in Sachen Rigg und Board- Kontrolle um einiges nach vorne.

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Moin,
also ich glaub schon dass die Tips die richtigen sind, aber es gibt auch Finnen die sind eine einzige Katastrophe. Die Serienfinne zu meinem RRD SX105 ist so eine. Die ist wirklich nur schnell - und ich meine NUR schnell. Sie vertrgt berhaupt keinen Druck und bricht bei jeder noch so kleinen Bewegung seitwrts aus.
Ich hab jetzt mal das andere Extrem draufgemacht - Lessacher Freeride Duo asymmetrisch. Der Hammer - spinouts weg. Selbst wenn ich mit dem Krper flach berm Wasser hnge. Wenn ich es provoziere und richtig seitlich reintrete krieg ich nen kurzen spinout der aber gleich wieder verschwindet. Die Finne ist zwar nicht so schnell wie die andere aber was ist Geschwindigkeit ohne Kontrolle (wie ein schner Spruch sagt)

Hang Loose

----------


## griffi

Hallchen

Also was ich noch dazu bei tragen kann ist:
"spinnout verhindern auf amwindkurs"

Auf amwindkurs ist der lateraldruckpunkt ziemlich weit hinten am board. Deshalb muss auch die krper position nach vorne verlagert werden.

Das ergibt so daumen x Pie eine hohe querkraft direkt auf der Finne.

Dies fhr dann zu spinnout...

Du kannst jedoch abhilfe schaffen indem du die Wasserlinie knstlich verlngerst. Die Wasserlinie ist dieser Teil der im Luv des Brettes im Wasser ist. Wenn du nun die Luv Kante bertrieben ins Wasserdrckst, also mit den Zehenspitzen das Board aufkantest, dann verringert sich der Druck auf die Finne und wird ber die Boardkante abgeleitet.

Hhrt sich etwas theoretisch an, funktioniert aber 100%-ig

Gruss euer    @griffi-SUI45

----------


## DerTobby

> Wenn du nun die Luv Kante bertrieben ins Wasserdrckst, also mit den Zehenspitzen das Board aufkantest, dann verringert sich der Druck auf die Finne und wird ber die Boardkante abgeleitet.



Moin griffi,
ich finde, dass hrt sich nicht logisch an, 
erstens: belastet man die Luvkante nicht ber vermehrten Fersendruck?
zweitens: ist mehr Druck auf die Luvkante nicht identisch mit mehr Seitendruck?

Vielleicht hab ich aber auch gerade einen Denkfehler...

Gru,
Tobby

----------


## kurtundercover

Finne nicht so sehr seitl. belasten,Krper mehr nach vorne.Ist ja alles schn und gut aber
ich meine das Hauptproblem ist die Finne.Was ntzt es wenn man keinen Spinout hat aber auf dem Brett wie auf rohen Eiern steht.
Habe die selbe erfahrung gemacht wie Finnenkratzer.Habe viele Finnen probiert.Absolut Spinoutfrei (zumindest kann man bei berpower den Spinout leicht abschtten)sind Lessacher,geht sogar 7,8 er Segel mit 32er Finne.Dann habe ich noch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit JP_Originalfinnen gemacht.

gru kurtunder

----------

